# moving columns in excel?



## scott0999 (Jan 8, 2005)

if I click on the column at the very top it will highlight the column, then I can drag and drop it somewhere, but it overwrites the column where I dropped it. how do I keep it from doing that?

its a CSV file im working with. I have another CSV viewer where I can easily drag and drop columns. but the problem with that one is the first line is not comma seperated, so I have to open it with notepad and remove the first line before I can view it errr...


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Create a blank column into which you can drag/drop the target column

letchworth


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Just hold down <Shift> when dragging the column (or row). It will shift the position. 
(Hint: that's how to remember it.)


----------



## scott0999 (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks ill try that


----------

